# Abused cat seeks new home



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Thomas was horribly abused before being saved and brought into rescue. He was rehomed, but started to attack the resident dog so is now back in rescue. In general he is a very cuddly cat and it is thought that he was jealous of the attention the dog received.
He therefore seeks a home as an only pet, and ideally with a woman as an owner as he seems nervous of men
Thomas is currently in Sheffield and you can read more about him here.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1406965946215539/


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

bumping this


----------

